# La plus grosse honte de votre vie ?



## macinside (13 Juin 2002)

Sujet ou tous les posteurs doivent avouez les secret les plus honteux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(j'ai un disque de chantal goya !)

[12 juin 2002 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2002)

je bois souvent des coups avec macinside!


----------



## dany (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Sujet ou tous les posteurs doivent avouez les secret les plus honteux    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(j'ai un disque de chantal goya !)

[12 juin 2002 : message édité par macinside]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je suis chantal goya !


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dany:
*

je suis chantal goya !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non c'est gribouille


----------



## mtra (13 Juin 2002)

je possede deux sound stick.....


----------



## minime (13 Juin 2002)

Je suis supporter de l'équipe de France de foot. Qui dit mieux ?


----------



## starbus (13 Juin 2002)

Un jour lors d'un spectacle ,pas un des miens ,faut pas exagérer non plus .Je bossais pour une chanteuse pour enfants (fais la bande son de son spectacle et m'occupais de sa sonorisation).
Donc un jour elle m'a piegé ,je me suis retrouyvé sur scène en train de chanter une chanson de dorothé .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On avais un peu poussé sur le digeo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'aurais jamais dut dire ça.
Sa me retourne toujours autant


----------



## dany (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

non c'est gribouille   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

un, deux, trois : bécassine
c'est ma cousine... alors ? hein! hein!


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*je possede deux sound stick.....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu les mets dans quel sens ?


----------



## deadlocker (13 Juin 2002)

J'avoue TOUT!

Je me suis auto-trompé (qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas faire pourpas se faire chier quand on est célibataire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## dany (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

non c'est gribouille   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

un, deux, trois : bécassine
c'est ma cousine... alors ? hein! hein!


----------



## dany (13 Juin 2002)

pardon, double post, les deux sounds sticks me troublent !


----------



## dany (13 Juin 2002)

pardon, double post, les deux sounds sticks me troublent !


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dany:
*pardon, double post, les deux sounds sticks me troublent !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

a bon toi aussi ?


----------



## mtra (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

Tu les mets dans quel sens ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

disons que j'arrive a la troisieme baffle. qui fait mieux?


----------



## mtra (13 Juin 2002)

j'ai aussi un isub...


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*

disons que j'arrive a la troisieme baffle. qui fait mieux?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça doit faire mal


----------



## dany (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

ça doit faire mal   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

en ce qui concerne l'iSub, je ne veux même pas y penser !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

Mon secret le plus honteux ????

...de vous avoir menti : en fait, je m'appelle Marcel, français (un vrai !), CRS à la retraite, 2 dobermans, un fils parachutiste et une fille aux Impôts...
Ma mission : vous infiltrer grâce à un pseudo débile et insignifiant !
Mon but : vous remettre dans le chemin du droit et de la justice, bande de lopettes...
Je vous en ficherai de la "moquette" moi !!!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

...Et tu mets un survêt en viscose et des raybans le dimanche pour aller astiquer ta bagnole ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franck Aguila:
*...Et tu mets un survêt en viscose et des raybans le dimanche pour aller astiquer ta bagnole ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------------
Pas seulement pour aller astiquer la bagnole ....Arrrfffff


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

Mon premier ordinateur était un PC  !!
 OUAH!

Et j'étais pas contente quand mon frère nous à obligé à avoir un Mac.
 C'est connu les  frères ont toujours raison...
 Enfin là, c'était vrai 
 donc honte de nos petites hontes :
 NON Et..... NON !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2002)

Quand j'étais petit, dans les Landes, je faisais pipi dans les petits pots destinés à recueuillir la résine, attachés au tronc des pins.
On m'a dit que ça servait à faire des pastilles pour la gorge...
Y'en a parmi vous qui sont enroués ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

Sérieux ! Mon secret le plus honteux :
quand j'étais ado, j'étais chez les Jésuites (Eh oui ... ...), et chaque jeudi il fallait aller à confesse !
A cet âge-là, vous vous imaginez aisément ce qu'on avait à confesser à tours de bras !!! (ou de poignets d'ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)...
Comme à cet âge-là j'étais un chrétien "conditionné", jamais je n'aurais osé mentir au curé !!!
Conséquences : chaque jeudi je me payais une honte pas possible dans ce cagibi jusqu'au jour mémorable où j'ai attrapé une "mauvaise pensée" en attendant d'un côté que le curé ait fini de l'autre ...
Et bien, croyez-le ou non : JE L'AI FAIT !
Ce jour-là, je me suis libéré de tout carcan et de toute honte pour devenir un "homme libre"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais quand même, quand j'y repense, j'étais quand même culotté (enfin, façon de parler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Gardez ça pour vous ... ...


----------



## mtra (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Gardez ça pour vous ... ...






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu peux compter sur moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

Oups, les actions de Valda et Pulmoll sont en chute libre.
Le Sirop des Vosges se maintient pour des raisons d'éloignement géographique.
J'espère que je n'y suis pour rien !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2002)

40 à la fin de l'année   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et mon premier Mac en Février 2001,mais pas de PC avant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(c'était pour thebiglebowsky)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*40 à la fin de l'année    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------------
Tidju ! Encore un vieux ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bof, t'en fais pas, dans 13 ans tu auras mon âge ... juste le temps de me cryogéniser et je t'attend pour qu'on fête ça ensemble  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : j'aurai déjà les glaçons Arrrrfffffff


----------



## maousse (14 Juin 2002)

Continuons sur les hontes...

La mienne, la plus grande, a eu lieu sur une scène de théatre, pendant le spectacle de fin d'année du lycée. Un dialogue avec une partenaire qui s'est soldé par un baiser fougueux inattendu de celle-ci, tellement surpris que je me suis retrouvé sur le cul (littéralement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Incapable de continuer, devant 200 personnes, un mauvais (bon?) souvenir


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
------------------------
Tidju ! Encore un vieux ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bof, t'en fais pas, dans 13 ans tu auras mon âge ... juste le temps de me cryogéniser et je t'attend pour qu'on fête ça ensemble   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : j'aurai déjà les glaçons Arrrrfffffff   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ouais les glaçons pour mettre un petit montrachet au frais c'est toujours bien mais pas trop aprés ça le tue.
Pour la cryo j'hésite Yann Solo avait pas trouvé ça top





 !
Bon un autre secret honteux:
Euh j'aime bien une petite langouste grillée (c'est la saison) pour accompagner le montrachet,comme à Bali sur de la bourre de coco  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez cette fois faut que j'aille faire les bagages.Stop the Post.On se reparle fin de mois


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*que je me suis retrouvé sur le cul *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------
Et oui Maousse, un bisou baveux ça glisse...


----------



## bebert (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*La mienne, la plus grande, a eu lieu sur une scène de théatre, pendant le spectacle de fin d'année du lycée. Un dialogue avec une partenaire qui s'est soldé par un baiser fougueux inattendu de celle-ci, tellement surpris que je me suis retrouvé sur le cul (littéralement   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Incapable de continuer, devant 200 personnes, un mauvais (bon?) souvenir    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Comme c'est mignon ! Si, si !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas le plus honteux de mes secrets mais des fois je vais bouffer au mac do.


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
quand j'étais ado, j'étais chez les Jésuites (Eh oui ... ...), *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai beaucoup de mal a l'imaginer


----------



## barbarella (14 Juin 2002)

Un jour, mon mari avait invité à dîner un copain de boulot, dont il me parlait depuis plusieurs semaines. Il mavait prévenue que ce dernier était un peu dur doreille et mavait dit de ne pas hésiter à forcer la voix.

Quand le, jour J arriva, je passai la soirée à hurler comme une malade.

Ce que je ne comprenais pas cest que mon mari parlait normalement et apparemment,, celui qui est devenu un ami aujourdhui, avait lair de tout saisir.

Je fis signe à mon mari de me suivre dans la cuisine, prétextant une bouteille récalcitrante à déboucher. Là il mexpliqua que cétait normal que son copain le comprenne car ils avaient, mis au point une gestuelle pour accompagner la parole.

Un peu perplexe je continuai la soirée criant de droite de gauche, on aurait dit une véritable harenguière.

Comme la soirée commençait à séterniser, je dis tout à fait normalement à mon mari : « Cest quand quil se barre ce parasite » Et lautre de répondre : « Dès que jaurais fini, mon café. ».

En fait son oreille droite était encore en service, et jétais juste dans le bon axe quand jai dit ça. Jaurais voulu avoir une paire de ciseaux pour me couper la langue.


----------



## nato kino (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

J?aurais voulu avoir une paire de ciseaux pour me couper la langue.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
C'eut été dommage!

Quoi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai rien dit... Y en a même qui font du cinéma ou qui sont ministre...!


----------



## Blob (14 Juin 2002)

J'ai la collection complete en cassetes vidéos de belle et sébastien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais j'ai pas acheté ca, on me l'a offert étant petit..... (et j'avais rien demande moa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
C'eut été dommage!

Quoi...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai rien dit... Y en a même qui font du cinéma ou qui sont ministre...!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quoique, en y réfléchissant bien entre un sourd et une muette, on se serait peut-être bien entendu


----------



## huexley (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franck Aguila:
*Quand j'étais petit, dans les Landes, je faisais pipi dans les petits pots destinés à recueuillir la résine, attachés au tronc des pins.
On m'a dit que ça servait à faire des pastilles pour la gorge...
Y'en a parmi vous qui sont enroués ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

MDR !! je crachais dedans !!!!!


----------



## Amiral 29 (14 Juin 2002)

en secret j'ai abandonné le forum pour 1 autre...business is business!
forum mg pdt 1 mois On a gagné!  crevé par ces joutes me revoili me revoila!
J'ai déja repris le train d'arico...
Finalement 1 petite cure d'abstinence ne fait pas de mal bien au contraire!
le come back est jouissif allelulia

Kenavo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*
J'ai beaucoup de mal a l'imaginer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------------
Qui l'eut cru s'y fie !!! Arrfffff
Non Mac, c'est sérieux : même qu'au réfectoire on devait manger en silence pendant qu'un gars récitait les évangiles sur une estrade ...
Et dans le dortoir, on devait dormir avec les mains au-dessus des couvertures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais t'en fais pas, c'est pas contagieux


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*

Et dans le dortoir, on devait dormir avec les mains au-dessus des couvertures    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

a bon ! pourkoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[14 juin 2002 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
* Un dialogue avec une partenaire qui s'est soldé par un baiser fougueux inattendu de celle-ci, tellement surpris que je me suis retrouvé sur le cul. Incapable de continuer, devant 200 personnes, un mauvais (bon?) souvenir   *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Excellent ! Ca n'a pas du être évident du tout pour continuer la pièce !!! Mais c'est un joli souvenir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais dis-nous Maousse ? Etait-ce une déclaration de sa flamme pour toi ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





   De mon côté, vous allez m'en vouloir, j'en suis sûr, mais je ne peux pas m'empêcher de le dire : je suis utilisateur de PC   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













   Pour ma défense, je dirais que mon mac + est en rade   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que j'ai perdu le mac SE (il doit être quelque part chez ma mère) et que j'utilise les deux macs de ma kranouille de soeur ! Pour le reste je lance la question : dans quelle poubelle trouve-t-on des pièces détachées de macintosh ? (en échange je donne la réponse pour les pc   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2002)

Mon secret le plus honteux : frequenter ce forum ! 

Personne n'est au courant bien sur, je pourrais ne plus y venir, mais que voulez-vous, je suis devenu accroc !!
J'eprouve un plaisir malsain de petit voyeur pervers, à lire vos conversations intimes, à enumerer vos petites manies, vos tranches de vie etc. 
Je sais, j'ai honte, si j'etais chretien je reciterais 10 "notre père"...
Un jour, je decrocherais, c'est promis...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

Allez, je l'avoue : Manon qui dit non, c'est moi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Granny:
*Allez, je l'avoue : Manon qui dit non, c'est moi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------------
Petit menteur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Toi c'est Smith !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : je sais que c'est pour une certaine catégorie d'initiés cultiveux, mais tant pis !


----------



## thant (15 Juin 2002)

Je suis un enfant caché de Styve Jobs
(ceci n'est pas honteux...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2002)

...Gargamel est mon fils naturel...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*...Gargamel est mon fils naturel...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah oui non  mais là, c'est fini ... c'est plus possible de continuer comme ca the big, il va falloir uelque chose ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
Ah oui non  mais là, c'est fini ... c'est plus possible de continuer comme ca the big, il va falloir uelque chose ....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ma femme s'en est chargé Toine, et depuis que j'ai été à Cuba l'année dernière, je suis un fidèle castré .... Arrrffffff


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*...Gargamel est mon fils naturel...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Pas possible, j'ai combien de frères et surs moi?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quelle santé le Dude! A son âge!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2002)

M....... Little, je t'avais oublié


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (15 Juin 2002)

De rien Pôpa, je suis habitué maintenant, malgré que tu ne me reconnaît toujours pas officiellement.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ceci dit je peux te rassurer, je suis sur la bonne voie : je vais te donner plein de petit-fils naturels.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[14 juin 2002 : message édité par TheLittleLebowsky]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2002)

Euh Little ! Bonjour à ta maman...!
ps : est-ce qu'elle continue à se déguiser parfois en opposum ... c'était trop délire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...pardon...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2002)

Je t'ai reconnu à ton accent Le Gritche...


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (15 Juin 2002)

Ben non...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Elle a fini par refaire sa vie avec un ostréiculteur. Je ne te dis pas en quoi elle se déguise...


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Je t'ai reconnu à ton accent Le Gritche...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oufti!!! Comment t'as devinéééééé?


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par TheLittleLebowsky:
*
Pas possible, j'ai combien de frères et surs moi?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quelle santé le Dude! A son âge!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

The big est notre pêre a tous !


----------



## barbarella (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par TheLittleLebowsky:
*Ben non...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Elle a fini par refaire sa vie avec un ostréiculteur. Je ne te dis pas en quoi elle se déguise...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En frite ?


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

The big est notre pêre a tous !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Une sorte de jésus sans croix avec une grosse harley!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*
The big est notre pêre a tous !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Je te sens venir Mac ! Mais pour l'argent de poche, tu peux toujours te brosser ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
Une sorte de jésus sans croix avec une grosse harley!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
Harley !!!!! drôle de nom pour une zigounette ?????


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

En frite ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah non, ça c'était avec son ex agriculteur. Pour l'instant c'est fruit de mer et compagnie : crevette, moule, etc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







De quoi faire une paella...


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
Je te sens venir Mac ! Mais pour l'argent de poche, tu peux toujours te brosser ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas la peine j'ai deja vendu en douce deux opussums


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Juin 2002)

'

Moi je dois vous avouer la pire de mes honte : il m'est arrivé de rire à des sketchs de Laurent Gerra...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*'

Moi je dois vous avouer la pire de mes honte : il m'est arrivé de rire à des sketchs de Laurent Gerra...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Et moi de Benny Hill (les premiers sketches, j'avais quoi, 12 ans?)


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par TheLittleLebowsky:
*
Et moi de Benny Hill (les premiers sketches, j'avais quoi, 12 ans?)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi ça me fait toujour rire


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (15 Juin 2002)

Oui mais à la fin c'était les mêmes sketches tournés avec une mise en scène dfférentes. Mais il m'a bien fait rire quand même...


----------



## barbarella (16 Juin 2002)

J'ai un faible pour les chauves


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*J'ai un faible pour les chauves   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Ah zut ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Ah zut ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
On peut arranger ça si tu veux...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
On peut arranger ça si tu veux...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah non, tu touches pas à mes cheveux toi !


----------



## barbarella (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*J'ai un faible pour les chauves   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Les vrais


----------



## iXel (16 Juin 2002)

j'ai mange les bonbons de mamy


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par corentin:
*j'ai mange les bonbons de mamy   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi aussi


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par corentin:
*j'ai mange les bonbons de mamy   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah oui mais non, la c'est impardonable par contre..

on peut plus rien faire pour toi ...

Désolé ...


----------



## iXel (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Ah oui mais non, la c'est impardonable par contre..

on peut plus rien faire pour toi ...

Désolé ...




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
je sais


----------



## decoris (16 Juin 2002)

j'ai saboté un mariage, et commis deux meurtres...


----------



## decoris (16 Juin 2002)

je précise que le marriage c'était entre mon chat et la chatte du voisin, et que les meurtres c'était deux mouches qui n'arrettaient pas de tourner au dessus de mon bureau, attirée par mes friandises....

pardonnez-moi mon père...


----------



## iXel (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*je précise que le marriage c'était entre mon chat et la chatte du voisin, et que les meurtres c'était deux mouches qui n'arrettaient pas de tourner au dessus de mon bureau, attirée par mes friandises....

pardonnez-moi mon père...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
tu en prend pour perpet' desole


----------



## aes (16 Juin 2002)

Bon, d'accord j'avoue tout...

Un jour, je suis parti du Lou alors que j'étais pas encore bourré...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2002)

Mon secret le plus honteux? ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ben, c'est le jour ou j'ai trompé mon Rantan' avec Bill (de Boule et Bill pour les incultes)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Tu me pardonne, dis, Rantan'???


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Les Alcooliques Anonymes:
*Bon, d'accord j'avoue tout...

Un jour, je suis parti du Lou alors que j'étais pas encore bourré...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oh le vilain !


----------



## mtra (17 Juin 2002)

hey thebig il est de ki ce gamin??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*hey thebig il est de ki ce gamin??    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Salut mtra !
Le temps de compléter mon récapitulatif des pensions alimentaires à verser et je te reponds dans quelques semaines...


----------



## nato kino (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gros Minet:
*Mon secret le plus honteux? ...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ben, c'est le jour ou j'ai trompé mon Rantan' avec Bill (de Boule et Bill pour les incultes)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Tu me pardonne, dis, Rantan'???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pas grave, je t'ai trompé hier soir avec le chat de jibi...
(J'ai failli me le faire souffler par le gognol mais heureusement il trainait une bière sur la table et j'en ai profité pour le doubler lachement pendant qu'il avait les mains occupées!)


----------



## Muludovski (18 Juin 2002)

Moi, je n'existe pas...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2002)

J'ai cru à MacG /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (13 Février 2003)

*J'ai des hémorroïdes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ouille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## barbarella (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * J'ai des hémorroïdes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ouille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 * 

[/QUOTE]

A quoi mène la varice


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par starbus:</font><hr /> * Un jour lors d'un spectacle ,pas un des miens ,faut pas exagérer non plus .Je bossais pour une chanteuse pour enfants (fais la bande son de son spectacle et m'occupais de sa sonorisation).&lt;BR&gt;Donc un jour elle m'a piegé ,je me suis retrouyvé sur scène en train de chanter une chanson de dorothé .  [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif" border="0[/image] &lt;BR&gt;On avais un peu poussé sur le digeo  [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif" border="0[/image] &lt;BR&gt;j'aurais jamais dut dire ça.&lt;BR&gt;Sa me retourne toujours autant  [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif" border="0[/image]   [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif" border="0[/image] * 

[/QUOTE]
il y a donc de grandes chances qu'on se connaisse et qu'on ait travaillé pour la même boite, Starbus!
Ca m'est arrivé aussi!!!


----------



## bebert (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

A quoi mène la varice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Au diable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Luc G (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

A quoi mène la varice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas de veine pour le pauvre Bebert


----------



## barbarella (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Pas de veine pour le pauvre Bebert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un cave


----------



## gribouille (13 Février 2003)

moi j'avoue avoir honte de n'avoir rien à me reprocher


----------



## nato kino (13 Février 2003)




----------



## gribouille (13 Février 2003)




----------



## nato kino (13 Février 2003)




----------



## gribouille (13 Février 2003)




----------



## bebert (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est un cave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai des poids sur les artères ! Arf !


----------



## nato kino (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * 




* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2003)

je cherche.... cherche.... mais ne trouve rien à vous dire  là ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sauf,  que ce sont des secrets !!

et  de ne pas en avoir honte et d'en rire


----------



## krystof (13 Février 2003)

Je sais qui est SonnyBoy


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Février 2003)

Si t'as rien à dire faut surtout pas te forcer...


----------



## krystof (14 Février 2003)

Au contraire, j'ai des révélations fracassantes, mais je m'abstiens pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## nato kino (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Au contraire, j'ai des révélations fracassantes, mais je m'abstiens pour aujourd'hui.  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est plus prudent. En ce moment, les laveurs de carreaux sont pas avares sur le savon...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2003)

C'est évidement pas à toi que je parlais, mais à la petite qui disait qu'elle savait pas quoi dire...


----------



## krystof (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est plus prudent. En ce moment, les laveurs de carreaux sont pas avares de savons... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et puis il y en a tellement qu'on sait plus où donner de la tête


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Je sais qui est SonnyBoy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

tu le nous ! ça sera moins honteux


----------



## krystof (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * C'est évidement pas à toi que je parlais, mais à la petite qui disait qu'elle savait pas quoi dire...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Au temps pour moi. Tu n'auras qu'une petite claque alors


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

tu le nous ! ça sera moins honteux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Que c'est violent tout ça... bouh !! je vais te jeter un cil !!

Tu vas prendre un coup de sac à main...vilain !


----------



## krystof (14 Février 2003)

Si tu lui cours après, enlève tes tallons aiguille, tu iras plus vite


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2003)

Je suis déjà pieds nus, grand fou !!


----------



## krystof (14 Février 2003)

Mais tu vas m'attraper froid. Remet tout de suite tes chaussettes Spirou, 100% coton.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2003)

Peux pas je les ai vendu à RV...

50 Euros


----------



## krystof (14 Février 2003)

Tout dépend si c'est la chaussette ou la paire


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2003)

Non, c'est la paire, c'est pas un lapin de 6 semaines le RV....


----------



## krystof (14 Février 2003)

Je préfère mes tongues, au moins ça aère les orteils et c'est moins cher. Avec la monnaie, j'ai de quoi me prendre 3 ou 4 Guinness


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2003)

Celles avec la marguerite ?


----------



## nato kino (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Je préfère mes tongues, au moins ça aère les orteils et c'est moins cher. Avec la monnaie, j'ai de quoi me prendre 3 ou 4 Guinness  * 

[/QUOTE]

T'es un cousin de GJ* ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_* - private joke..._


----------



## krystof (14 Février 2003)

Non. Celles avec des crampons pour jouer au foot


----------



## krystof (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

T'es un cousin de GJ* ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











* - private joke...









* 

[/QUOTE]

Connais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cékoi


----------



## nato kino (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Connais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cékoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu perds pas grand chose...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2003)

Le contraire m'aurait étonné...


----------



## krystof (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Tu perds pas grand chose... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu m'intrigues. J'ai raté un truc là ou quoi


----------



## nato kino (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Tu m'intrigues. J'ai raté un truc là ou quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Comme je l'ai dit, c'est une _private joke_, le destinataire se reconnaitra (s'il passe ici).


----------



## krystof (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Comme je l'ai dit, c'est une private joke, le destinataire se reconnaitra (s'il passe ici). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors n'en parlons plus


----------



## tim (26 Novembre 2004)

Quelle à été la pire honte de votre vie?


----------



## poildep (26 Novembre 2004)

peux pas le dire, j'ai trop honte.


----------



## minime (26 Novembre 2004)

tim a dit:
			
		

> Quelle à été la pire honte de votre vie?



Quel odieux plagiat, tu devrais avoir honte.


----------



## tim (26 Novembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Quel odieux plagiat, tu devrais avoir honte.







"snif" :bebe:


----------



## tim (26 Novembre 2004)

ATTENION! je peut mordre !!! :casse:  :hosto:  :casse:


----------



## poildep (26 Novembre 2004)

tim a dit:
			
		

> ATTENION! je peut mordre !!! :casse:  :hosto:  :casse:


 Tu illustres vachement bien ton sujet en tout cas.


----------



## monoeil (26 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tu illustres vachement bien ton sujet en tout cas.


On peut dire que tu sais croquer ! Beau coup de patte


----------



## sylko (26 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tu illustres vachement bien ton sujet en tout cas.


Non, les vaches c'est mon domaine.


----------



## mado (26 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> On peut dire que tu sais croquer ! Beau coup de patte




1001, comme dirait Pixar


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Novembre 2004)

tim a dit:
			
		

> ATTENION! je peut mordre !!! :casse:  :hosto:  :casse:




Y'a plein d'usurpateurs ce matin, trouvé-je ..... :hein:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2004)

La pire honte de ma vie ... ... ...???
J'ai rarement fait des choses dont je pourrais avoir vraiment honte ... à part avoir demandé à un pote technicien de haute volée de se présenter en mon nom et avec ma carte d'identité (il me ressemblait vaguement le pauvre !!! :rose: ) à l'examen en vue de l'obtention d'une licence de radio-amateur que "j'ai" obtenue avec plus de 95 % des points alors que je ne pipais rien de rien à la technique radio !!!!! :rose:   
Arf ! mais même ça, je n'en ai pas honte !!!!!!


----------



## Mille Sabords (26 Novembre 2004)

The Big tu es une source inépuisable de rire et de plaisir de te lire


----------



## Foguenne (26 Novembre 2004)

On va fusionner les deux sujets.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

J'avais déjà eu l'occasion de répondre à cette question dans le cadre de cet autre EXCELLENT sujet. 

P.S. : voir également la jolie réponse de Nexka.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Novembre 2004)

Bon, je ne vais pas fusionner les trois ? On peut si vous voulez.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je ne vais pas fusionner les trois ? On peut si vous voulez.



Ça ne s'impose pas : "Le jour où..." ne parlait pas que de la honte.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne s'impose pas : "Le jour où..." ne parlait pas que de la honte.



C'est bien ce qui me semblait, laissons comme-ça.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (26 Novembre 2004)

Bon voilà, nous avons enregistré un disque (même plusieurs, mais là c'est trop dur d'en parler...)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

le jour que je suis sortie du tribunal pour la sentence du divorce 
j'ai vu la voiture (ou plutot la mienne mais c'est un'autre histoire) de mon ex mari :

j'ai laissé ma signature sur la carosserie !!!


----------



## tim (26 Novembre 2004)

oui,moi j'ai une angine :casse:


----------



## tim (26 Novembre 2004)

moi,oui.


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà, nous avons enregistré un disque (même plusieurs, mais là c'est trop dur d'en parler...)



c'est vraiment toi ?


----------



## pixelemon (26 Novembre 2004)

je me masturbe une fois par jour (au moins)


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> je me masturbe une fois par jour (au moins)



tu est un mec donc


----------



## Stargazer (26 Novembre 2004)

Tu sais que les filles peuvent aussi se masturber mackie ...


----------



## poildep (26 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu est un mec donc


 Sans doute. Les filles l'avoue moins.


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que les filles peuvent aussi se masturber mackie ...



regarde la réponse de poildep


----------



## Stargazer (26 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Sans doute. Les filles l'avoue moins.



Pas celles que je connais ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> je me masturbe une fois par jour (au moins)



Fille ou garçon, je ne vois pas ce que ça peut avoir de honteux...


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pas celles que je connais ...



fait gaffe, plein de mâle en rut vont arriver


----------



## Stargazer (26 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Fille ou garçon, je ne vois pas ce que ça peut avoir de honteux...



Juste    

Car tellement vrai ...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> fait gaffe, plein de mâle en rut vont arriver



Toi le premier !!


----------



## pixelemon (26 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Fille ou garçon, je ne vois pas ce que ça peut avoir de honteux...


 honte de le dire, une légère honte, pas de le faire bien sur, je le fais place royale vers midi à Nantes...


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toi le premier !!



pas tu tout


----------



## poildep (26 Novembre 2004)

moi-même en réponse a Mackie a dit:
			
		

> Sans doute. Les filles l'avoue moins.


Quand je répond à Mackie je fais des fautes d'othographe !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Novembre 2004)

Toutes mes désoles ... Accepte mes plates


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est vraiment toi ?



OUI !!! Je suis celui qui l'air intelligent...


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> OUI !!! Je suis celui qui l'air intelligent...



donc tu est le papier de la pochette ?


----------



## Nexka (27 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'avais déjà eu l'occasion de répondre à cette question dans le cadre de cet autre EXCELLENT sujet.
> 
> P.S. : voir également la jolie réponse de Nexka.




Arffff  

Bah vas y ressort les vieux dossiers    

Elle va être contente ma psy!! Ct affaire classée, et là boum!! Tout va ressortir


----------



## squarepusher (27 Novembre 2004)

la honte de ma vie :
  je devais avoir 8 ans et j'étais fou amoureux d'une fille dans ma classe en primaire mais je tenais ça secret .
  Un jour comme tant d'autres je m'amusais à embêter mon frère lorsque cet idiot de colère est parti tout lui raconter .
 Je devais rentrer chez moi et obligatoirement la croiser sur le chemin . Elle m'a gueulé qu'elle aimait pas ma tête avec une copine à elle .
  Maintenant cete fille sort avec l'un des meilleurs surfeurs du monde ; j'ai plus aucunes chances


----------



## squarepusher (27 Novembre 2004)

ouai  t'as raison !!!!  que des idiots !!!     nah!!


----------



## squarepusher (27 Novembre 2004)

il doit frissonner en voyant le drapeau australien ... mais c'est pareil : américains australiens même combat  
Elle doit être cocue 1000 fois et lui , tu as raison , doit sûrement chlinguer des pieds comme c'est pas permis... Il doit avoir le nez qui pèle avec le sel et le soleil .... ça lui fait un nez rose , c'est moche


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pis si ça se trouve il est *radin*, il pue des pieds _(forcément, dés qu'il met des chaussures, l'est pas habitué !)_, il a des points noirs et même que le drapeau américain claquant au ralenti _ça lui file des frissons._



Il a les pieds palmés et il sent la vase.   :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

Quand j'étais au lycée, on se photographiait le cul au Polaroid, avec des potes, et après on allait au supermarché pour remplacer les autocollants de Mickey ou autres, dans les boites de Vache qui rit, par nos oeuvres... J'ai très honte :rose: parce que la presse n'en a jamais parlé...


----------



## Franswa (27 Novembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> honte de le dire, une légère honte, pas de le faire bien sur, je le fais place royale vers midi à Nantes...


  pixelemon !!!!!
Je passe souvent place royale à Nantes vers 12h00...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2004)

je prépare un coup fumant.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (27 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Sujet ou tous les posteurs doivent avouez les secret les plus honteux
> 
> (j'ai un disque de chantal goya !)
> 
> [12 juin 2002 : message édité par macinside]



Mon secret le plus honteux c'est que c'est moi qui ai pété la derniere fois en francais  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (27 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> je prépare un coup fumant.


 cargaison de marijuana ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Mars 2006)

On a tous au moins une fois eprouvé une honte enorme a s'en cacher sous une table,quoique c'etait pour vous?


----------



## chroukin (23 Mars 2006)

J'ai fait caca dans la piscine


----------



## Fondug (23 Mars 2006)

<Mode Supermoquette>
[charte]
</Mode Supermoquette>

Y'en a une qui me vient à l'esprit : j'étais plus jeune, j'venais de manger une crêpe au nutella acheté chez un vendeur de rue, me suis balladé 2h ensuite et en rentrant chez moi, j'me suis rendu compte que j'avais du nutella partout...  Owneeeeeed !!   mdrrrrrrrrrrr

Sinon y'a dû en avoir un bon paquet, vu que je suis le roi de la gamelle. J'arrive même à me péter la gueule là où normalement un être humain ne peut tenir que debout...


----------



## Galatée (23 Mars 2006)

En descendant du scooter de mon père, devant le collège, j'avais ma jupe coincée dans ma petite culotte. Heureusement qu'une dame charitable me l'a signalé avant que je rentre au collège...
La vraie honte... :rose: 

J'en ai d'autres, mais elles sont trop personnelles ou hors-charte !


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Mars 2006)

Oh racontes nous , plus on est fou plus on rit


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> On a tous au moins une fois eprouvé une honte enorme a s'en cacher sous une table,quoique c'etait pour vous?


Poster dans ce fil alors que je sais pertinemment qu'il y en a au moins un autre sur le même sujet dans les archives du Bar.


----------



## takamaka (23 Mars 2006)

Un run en VTT qui s'est fini dans LA merde...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

******


----------



## macmarco (23 Mars 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Sinon y'a dû en avoir un bon paquet, vu que je suis le roi de la gamelle. J'arrive même à me péter la gueule là où normalement un être humain ne peut tenir que debout...





George ?


----------



## MacMadam (23 Mars 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive même à me péter la gueule là où normalement un être humain ne peut tenir que debout...



Pareil ! M'enfin, j'en ai tellement l'habitude que je n'en ai plus honte  
J'ai toujours été surprise de pouvoir tenir sur des skis :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2006)

Au lycée, en fin d'après-midi, je me rends à la bibliothèque, au bout du batiment de l'ENREA. A cette extrémité, le sol de je ne sais plus quoi est remplacé par des carreaux de marbre. Je m'écoute marcher, et j'entends "schlumpf tac schlumpf tac schlumpf tac". Je regarde mes pieds, et constate avec horreur que les rires sous cape de l'aprem dans la classe, dont je ne comprenais pas la cause venait de mon mocassin noir à bout carré au pied gauche et de mon mocassin marron à bout rond au pied droit ! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

m'apercevoir que je plantes plus souvent avec mon mac que quand j'étais sous XP (heureusement personne ne m'a vu)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> On a tous au moins une fois eprouvé une honte enorme a s'en cacher sous une table,quoique c'etait pour vous?



Bah, fais une recherche dans les forums Macgé avec mon pseudo en mot-clef...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

plusieurs fois au téléphone dire bonjour madame à un homme et vice versa aussi d'ailleurs...la honte:rose:


----------



## Fondug (23 Mars 2006)

C'est arrivé à un pote il y a peu. Il attendait l'embarquement de son avion dans la salle d'attente à orly, les écouteurs de son popod bien vissés sur les oreilles. Il largue une bonne caisse tout content que ça ne fasse pas de bruit. Pi quand il a vu que tout le monde le mattait, il s'est dit que ptet les écouteurs avaient bien atténué le bruit. Bref, c'te honte jusqu'au débarquement !

Paske le pire, c'est quand tu ne peux pas t'échapper...


----------



## chroukin (23 Mars 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> C'est arrivé à un pote il y a peu. Il attendait l'embarquement de son avion dans la salle d'attente à orly, les écouteurs de son popod bien vissés sur les oreilles. Il largue une bonne caisse tout content que ça ne fasse pas de bruit. Pi quand il a vu que tout le monde le mattait, il s'est dit que ptet les écouteurs avaient bien atténué le bruit. Bref, c'te honte jusqu'au débarquement !
> 
> Paske le pire, c'est quand tu ne peux pas t'échapper...


Parfaite celle la 

Bien failli me faire dessus moi :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

C'était à l'époque du graduat et avec un copain on avait décider de sortir pendant la pause de l'après-midi pour acheter une boisson au snack du coin. Coca-cola venait de sortir son «cherry coke» et tout en plaisantant sur la meilleure façon de demander cette boisson à la vendeuse nous nous dirigâmes vers le petit magasin. J'entrai le premier et la patronne me demanda :
&#8211; Et pour vous monsieur ce sera?
&#8211; Un coca cherry lui répondis-je.
Le problème c'est que j'ai pas vraiment dit «cherry» mais plutôt «chérie» (rapport aux plaisanterie sur le  chemin)... :rose:
Ça ne l'a pas fait vraiment rire, je suis devenu tout rouge, mon pote, lui, avait les larmes aux yeux tellement il rigolait... :rose:


----------



## chroukin (23 Mars 2006)

Un épisode parmis les autres : à Vancouver, une fille franchement pas belle (désolé hein :rose: )nous entend parler français à un arrêt de bus. Elle nous accoste alors et commence à discuter en français et tout, alors en fait pour nous c'était plus simple de discuter en anglais, tu trouves toujours un moyen de couper court à la conversation quand tu la sens pas 

Puis elle donne ses coordonnées pour qu'on la rappelle etc., on lui dit OK no souci !  mais nous ben on était... pas trop intéressés  

Donc on l'a jamais rappelée. 

Puis un beau jour on rencontre à une soirée une fille cool et tout, on discute etc. puis on la revoie le lendemain au Wendy's (un VRAI fast food ). Elle était avec sa soeur... qui était.... ben vous avez compris :rose:

Oila, pas beau tout ça hein


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Mars 2006)

Je ne bois jamais de coca car ça me fait roter abominablement... et un jour à la Réunion, nous allons pique-niquer à un endroit qui s'appelle "Les trois bassins" où se trouvent un plan d'eau circulaire entouré de hautes roches... qui font caisse de résonnance.. :hein:  et ce jour là, il faisait beau beaucoup de gens étaient là, par inadvertance je prends un grand verre de coca, je me tourne vers ma fille pour lui dire donne moi le....

..........abominable rot

bruit décuplé par l'endroit, toutes les têtes qui se tournent  ; j'étais ROUGE !!!!!!!!!!


.... 20 ans après mes gamins m'en parlent encore


----------



## Fondug (23 Mars 2006)

T'arrives à dire cocacola en entier ? Chapeau !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Au lycée, en fin d'après-midi, je me rends à la bibliothèque, au bout du batiment de l'ENREA. A cette extrémité, le sol de je ne sais plus quoi est remplacé par des carreaux de marbre. Je m'écoute marcher, et j'entends "schlumpf tac schlumpf tac schlumpf tac". Je regarde mes pieds, et constate avec horreur que les rires sous cape de l'aprem dans la classe, dont je ne comprenais pas la cause venait de mon mocassin noir à bout carré au pied gauche et de mon mocassin marron à bout rond au pied droit ! :rose:



Le genre de truc qui me fait mourir de rire !!!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Mars 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> T'arrives à dire cocacola en entier ? Chapeau !



..... pas eu le temps ......


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Avoir encore été sur ce forum ce jour au lieu de mieux avancer dans mon boulot.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

J'ai été au mariage de mon cousin... Et ce sont mes proches qui m'ont raconté ce qu'i s'était passé de l'apéro à 5 heures du matin...

Edit : j'en ai une par jour
une b@@@e coincée entre la jambe et le maillot de mai
la même mésaventure pour les chaussures
Des délires psy en foule
Des rateaux en public
Des slips douteux récupérés par mon chien et montrés au public
...


----------



## nobuane (23 Mars 2006)

A l'époque, le mois de juillet et d'août, je partais en vacance dans la résidence familiale....

une semaine avant le départ, je rencontre mon chéri, j'avais 15 ans a l'époque...
bref on part en vacances et ma mère me dit, "écoute si tu veux ton zom peut nous rejoindre tout le mois d'août" :love: :love: :love: (cool ma maman) mon zom arrive,tout timide, il n'avait jamais vu mes parents.

le premier soir il prend ça douche ,j'étais aussi dans la salle d'eau, 

et il lâche aussi un énorme rot en chantant le refrain d'une chanson 
Manque de chance, le fenêtre était entre-ouverte,et ma mère ,juste a coté de la fenêtre(dehors,évidemment ) se met a dire: C'est très bien bien pierre,le couplet maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Bon... tout ça NOUS fatigue vraiment beaucoup. Mais puisque ça vous amuse, on ne le ferme pas. Continuez à raconter vos prouts, rots et autres éructations gastriques, après tout, ça n'est même pas hors-charte.
Pour votre prochain fil "au secours, mes selles sont vertes - décrivez-nous vous aussi le nuancier de vos cuvettes", assurez-vous toutefois qu'un fil similaire n'a pas déjà été commis par un autre éclairé.
Rassurez-vous, nous nous rendons bien compte de la bio-diversité qui meuble (non non, pas peuple) les forums. Et même si les bras nous en tombent régulièrement, nous devons vous laisser quelques endroits pour vous ébattre. Faites donc.

Et tirez la chasse en sortant


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Celà pointe en effet une vraie difficulté dans le processus de la honte : le plus basique nous rend tout rouge, alors qu'on ne vera jamais un crétin avoir honte de son inculture ou un riche honte de son oppulence. Un politique décrié sera toujours droit dans ses bottes, un orateur ridicule se retournera pour voir qui peut faire bien rire ses auditeurs...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Celà pointe en effet une vraie difficulté dans le processus de la honte : le plus basique nous rend tout rouge, alors qu'on ne vera jamais un crétin avoir honte de son inculture ou un riche honte de son oppulence. Un politique décrié sera toujours droit dans ses bottes, un orateur ridicule se retournera pour voir qui peut faire bien rire ses auditeurs...


Ce n'est pas une difficulté, c'est, selon le cas, une question de survie ou une impossibilité métaphysique. Un orateur qui veut le rester à tout intérêt à éviter de prendre trop à cur les réactions de son auditoire. Et si les crétins mesuraient pleinement l'étendue de leur bêtise et de leur misère, ils ne seraient plus des crétins.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Et ben voilà... tout mon empire s'effondre...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Le Chat Machine a dit:
			
		

> Contente toi de poster dans les fils déjà existants plutôt que d'étaler ton vide partout...


Belle idée... Il va venir raconter ça ici maintenant...

P.S. : Dis donc, depuis que Saint John perce, faudrait penser à l'aérer un peu.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2006)

par derrière


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Mars 2006)

Euh non


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

Une belle séance là. Je vous la résume avec ce qui suit.

Je venais de l'acheter et j n'y ai plus penser...:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

> je le fais place royale vers midi à Nantes...



Elle a déjà une place à son nom, Ségolène ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Elle a déjà une place à son nom, Ségolène ?



Oui ! En Holland !


----------



## chroukin (24 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui ! En Holland !


Royale la blague....


----------



## valoriel (27 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Royale la blague....


Pourris comme thread.... :mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (27 Mars 2006)

Avoir créé un thread qui me tient à coeur et n'avoir aucune réponse !  :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Avoir créé un thread qui me tient à coeur et n'avoir aucune réponse !  :rateau: :rose:



C'est la remarque de Valo, juste au dessus de ton post, qui te fait dire ça ? :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (27 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est la remarque de Valo, juste au dessus de ton post, qui te fait dire ça ? :rateau:


Ca doit marcher aussi pour le mien !


----------



## jpmiss (8 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Sujet ou tous les posteurs doivent avouez les secret les plus honteux
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Une fois j'ai ri a une blague de Pascal 77

  :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Bon... tout ça NOUS fatigue vraiment beaucoup. Mais puisque ça vous amuse, on ne le ferme pas. Continuez à raconter vos prouts, rots et autres éructations gastriques, après tout, ça n'est même pas hors-charte.
> Pour votre prochain fil "au secours, mes selles sont vertes - décrivez-nous vous aussi le nuancier de vos cuvettes", assurez-vous toutefois qu'un fil similaire n'a pas déjà été commis par un autre éclairé.
> Rassurez-vous, nous nous rendons bien compte de la bio-diversité qui meuble (non non, pas peuple) les forums. Et même si les bras nous en tombent régulièrement, nous devons vous laisser quelques endroits pour vous ébattre. Faites donc.
> 
> Et tirez la chasse en sortant


Arrrfffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!! J'avais oublié cette répartie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:love::love::love:
ps : souvenirs, souvenirs !!! ... merci pour cette remontée de haut niveau, jp !


----------



## JPTK (7 Janvier 2013)

Petit déterrage 

C'est très loin d'être la plus grosse honte mais quand même 

Après perdre les os, le vent des globes, voilà que je prends conscience que le viol des hommes, c'est par un autre homme qu'il se fait !!! BERK BERK BERK DÉGUEULASSE !!! :rateau:  :rateau:

Je suis vraiment dans mon monde des fois, moi je pensais que c'était des femmes qui violaient des hommes, genre un flingue sur la tempe et hop ! Et moi je me disais "bah moi je pourrais pas bander de toute façon, ça marcherait pas, je peux pas bander sous la menace".

:love:


----------



## jugnin (8 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Petit déterrage
> 
> C'est très loin d'être la plus grosse honte mais quand même
> 
> ...



Cétait pas trop _dur_ de découvrir la vérité ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Et moi je me disais "bah moi je pourrais pas bander de toute façon, ça marcherait pas, je peux pas bander sous la menace".



Même si la dame, qui te menace est super canon ? :love:


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> Cétait pas trop _dur_ de découvrir la vérité ?



Bah si ! Imagine !!  
Je vais plus sortir tranquille maintenant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anonyme a dit:


> Même si la dame, qui te menace est super canon ? :love:



Ah oui là effectivement, mais bon c'est plus un viol :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> le viol des hommes, c'est par un autre homme qu'il se fait !!!



Pas toujours 
Et pas seulement en Afrique


----------



## Cavaseb (8 Janvier 2013)

Même floutée elle a pas l'air dégueu la Olga... Je sais pas si je dois le plaindre le "pauvre" cambrioleur...


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2013)

Je croyais que c'était un fake la coiffeuse karatéka ?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Janvier 2013)

CÉ FO! TU MAN!


----------

